# 1 Regulator, 2 selonoids, 2 ph controllers, 2 Tanks



## StevieD (Sep 23, 2008)

I want get a dual manifold and run 2 seloniods, needle valves, bubble counters running to 2 planted tanks. Both tanks will be controlled by the Digital Aquatics RK Elite's ph controllers. One tank is a 26 gallon bowfront and the other a 55 gallon. The co2 tank will be under the 55 gallon along with both selonoids attached to the regulator and there will be about 16-18' of co2 "cable distance" to the 26 gallon. 

My question is not how to build this thing, but what problem could i run into? My reasoning while both selonoids are working set the bubble count on both tanks so that if each tank was seperate, the bubble count would that much like a non controlled system where the controller would be on most of the time supplying co2. Now i imagine as soon as one of these selonoids turns off, there would be an increase in pressure to the other needle valve. If this was not excessive, there would be an increase in co2 production until the desired ph was reached and the selonoid would turn off on the second tank.

Does any see a problem with this?? I would have to fine tune the bubble counts, but that's no big deal. Orlando at Green Leaves Aquarium would be building the custom manifold to do this if it would work in the real world. I just don't know how much of a pressure increase to expect when one of the selonoids is off, as well as one tank having a higher bubble per second count because of the size difference. Anyone have any experience or thoughts???

Stevie D


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

I have two tanks running off one bottle. Yes when one needle valve opens the other pressure decreases this makes the tuning a little harder but not impossible once it is set it will be fine.


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

If each will be running on individual pH controllers then ithere doesn't seem to be any reason for a problem.


----------



## StevieD (Sep 23, 2008)

Sounds good to me! That's what i was hoping for. Thanks

Stevie D


----------



## StevieD (Sep 23, 2008)

Ok here is one side of the dual manifold that Orlando put together for me from Green Leaves Aquarium. When i'm ready to hook it up i'll just screw in the other solenoid and needle valve with bubble counter to this and attach to my regular. It's gonna be sweet!!

http://i357.photobucket.com/albums/oo16/dxsare/DSCN0848.jpg
http://i357.photobucket.com/albums/oo16/dxsare/DSCN0851.jpg

Stevie D

Btw, i assembled this myself so don't mind the plumbers dope i haven't cleaned up all over the brass, lol


----------



## SpeedEuphoria (Jul 9, 2008)

what needle valve is that?


----------



## jmhart (Nov 13, 2007)

That's gonna be nice. Hope you've got a good sized cylinder so you don't have to change to frequently.


----------



## StevieD (Sep 23, 2008)

That's a custom Fabco needle valve made for Green Leaves Aquariums. It's nice and consistent orcourse i don't really need it to be due to the controllers. 

I have a 5lb tank right now and it will provide co2 to a 26 gallon bowfront and a 55 gallon. I will get a 10lb and just swap the 2 when needed. It will still get quite a few months with the 5lb.

Stevie D


----------



## jmhart (Nov 13, 2007)

Oooohhhhh yeah....2 tanks is the way to go. That's what I have, one 5# and one 10#


----------



## StevieD (Sep 23, 2008)

Ok here's with both needle valves and bubble counters. Looking very cool ;-)

http://i357.photobucket.com/albums/oo16/dxsare/DSCN0864.jpg

And now attached to the regulator. That thing was like a puzzle trying to fit it all together so everything would line up. You can see I scrapped up the brass a little bit, oh well it still works just the same. What's great is when one of the solenoids shuts off, there isn't really a noticeable increase in bps when just one solenoid is open. Both Burkert solenoids are hooked up to the Digital Aquatics RKE's Ph Controllers. I judge the correct amount of co2 (25-30ppm) by 2 Cal Aqua Double Drop Checkers, one in each tank, as well as set my controllers for about a 1.00 Ph Drop.

http://i357.photobucket.com/albums/oo16/dxsare/DSCN0878.jpg
http://i357.photobucket.com/albums/oo16/dxsare/DSCN0881.jpg

I give many thanks to Orlando at Green Leaves Aquariums for hooking me up with this new custom manifold, and all my co2 gear actually! He thought it up, sent me what i needed and helped me along the way. Definitely the best service i've ever experienced from a company ;-)

Stevie D


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## down_shift (Oct 16, 2008)

I am doing something similar except I'm going to run a brass splitter with individual needle valves to 2 tanks (ADA 60P and Mini-S).. and controlled via ReefKeeper2 on timer, 15min before lights on and 15min before lights off.

RK2 also controls lights on both tanks.
No PH Controller as I'm going to dial in each with their own bubble counters.


Orlando does an amazing job with his stuff. He ships insanely fast too! (My buddy got his stuff in 3 days!)


----------

